# Crowd stunned after valedictorian rips up speech, recites Lord’s prayer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A South Carolina valedictorian garnered wild applause after he ripped up his pre-approved speech and delivered the Lord's prayer at his high school graduation on Saturday.
The act was apparently in protest of the Pickens County School District's decision to no longer include prayer at graduation ceremonies, Christian News reported. Officials said the decision was made after the district was barraged with complaints by atheist groups.
* SEE RELATED: Atheist on graduation prayer: It's 'religious bullying' *
But that didn't stop Roy Costner IV of Liberty High School. He ripped up his graduation speech for all to see, before he started talking about his Christian upbringing, Christian News reported.
"Those that we look up to, they have helped carve and mold us into the young adults that we are today," he said. "I'm so glad that both of my parents led me to the Lord at a young age."
"And I think most of you will understand when I say&#8230;" he paused. "Our Father, who art in Heaven, hallowed be Thy name&#8230;"
The auditorium began to erupt with applause and cheers.

Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/jun/5/crowd-stunned-after-valedictorian-rips-speech-reci/#ixzz2VSPCrHre
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I like it !!!! We need more like him.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

A little dramatic for my taste, but I like the message.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Most kids around here wouldn't applaud, they'd just yawn and say, "What-EVER. Can we go now?"

Good for this kid. I don't fault athiests I won't even go so far as to call them wrong. Religion is based on what each individual believes Generic "religious" acts such as a moment of silence doesn't endorse or deny ANYONE'S freedoms and these punk ass bitches just keep taking things TOO FAR. GOD BLESS THIS KID!


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

I couldn't care less what people believe so long as the LEAVE IT AT HOME! There are more than enough hours in the day to talk to your magic man in the sky on your own time...If this kid had been a muslim and began praising allah then there would be many people singing a different tune.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

God bless this kid, and good for him! The atheists and liberal progressives have been attacking religion and traditional values in America for too long, it's time someone took a stand.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I PHUKKIN LOVE IT!!!!!! After all, This is America


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

Joel: Religious "values" have traditionally caused nothing but pain and suffering along with a strong history of intolerance. If a theocratic society is something you are looking for then I suggest you take up study on the subject. You'll find such wonderful things such as the inquisition, the salem witch trials, The execution of homosexuals in both muslim and christian countries, genocide and so on...As for our country, it was formed on secular reasoning and free inquiry. I recommend you spend some time reading Thomas pain and Thomas Jefferson to start. These two fine gentlemen were the most influential players in both the American and French revolution and were in no way Christian; as a matter of fact they abhorred christianity.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

SPQR said:


> I couldn't care less what people believe so long as the LEAVE IT AT HOME! There are more than enough hours in the day to talk to your magic man in the sky on your own time...If this kid had been a muslim and began praising allah then there would be many people singing a different tune.


You could have just as easily said, "Talk to whomever/whatever you believe in," without the condescending reference about a magic man in the sky.


----------



## car-ramrod (May 12, 2013)

As an atheist, I could have cared less if he started praying to a flying spaghetti monster.


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

Condescending to whom? The religious? Well I'm sorry, but not a day goes by where I don't have to be bombarded with nonsense about "religious" values as if I'm somehow living my life in a manner that is not up to par with the majority of society. My opinion may be offensive to some but I claim the right to keep and express them as I see fit.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

SPQR said:


> If this kid had been a muslim and began praising allah then there would be many people singing a different tune.


This.

Not sure why you need to say the Lord's Prayer during a graduation anyway. I would be rolling my eyes as much as most if I was there at the time and probably said something along the lines of, 'like drama much?'


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

SPQR said:


> I couldn't care less what people believe so long as the LEAVE IT AT HOME! There are more than enough hours in the day to talk to your magic man in the sky on your own time...If this kid had been a muslim and began praising allah then there would be many people singing a different tune.


The reason we would be singing a different tune is usually followig that there is an explosion and limbs flying so the comparison is a fuckin JOKE. Now one of these will site some Catholic crusade a hundred yrs ago when Catholics killed people. Ill print the Ten Commandements and then Ill print the shit about Jihad and 72 virgins and we can see the commanalities cause thats where they end so yeah im sure we would be singing a different tune. As for the other liberal in wolfs clothing above .....we are talking about a school that prayed....then some cunts come along join that school knowing they pray and complain ...to me its like moving next to a gun range and then crying about the noise. Personally im fuckin sick and tired of change this change that all to accomadate the few athiests...we are a nation founded under God..


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

SPQR said:


> Condescending to whom? The religious? Well I'm sorry, but not a day goes by where I don't have to be bombarded with nonsense about "religious" values as if I'm somehow living my life in a manner that is not up to par with the majority of society. My opinion may be offensive to some but I claim the right to keep and express them as I see fit.


Religious or not that kind of comment, referring to a god or gods that many people believe in, comes across as condescending and somewhat obnoxious. It comes across as though you believe that anyone who believes in God is ignorant and uneducated while people who "know" there is no God are much smarter. Now maybe that's not the way you meant it, but that is the way that type of comment comes across.

As for the kid reciting The Lord's Prayer..... Was it a bit dramatic? Yes. Could it be considered over the top? Sure. But this young man took a stand for something he believes in which takes a lot of courage. We don't know all the details behind this story. In most cases it seems that the complaining atheists don't even belong to the community they are trying to impose their beliefs or should I say non-beliefs upon. If saying a prayer or having a moment of silence is something that the community does and wants; then, outsiders need to stay out of it. We also don't know if these complaining atheists fought against a moment of silence, which by the way has no religious meaning at all yet somehow offends a certain group of people. If I want to take that moment to say a prayer and you want to take that moment to make a wish, make a mental shopping list or run down your daily to do list it's all good.

We have a friend who recently made the decision to become an atheist after being a life long protestant. Knowing that I was raised catholic and chose to raise my kids catholic, he decided to try engage me in a debate on religion. There is no debating religion with me. You can believe or not believe as you so choose, I really don't care. All I ask is that you explain to me the difference between a prayer and a wish. If I pray for something and you wish for the same thing and God doesn't exist does my prayer carry less weight in the universe than your wish?


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

SPQR said:


> Joel: Religious "values" have traditionally caused nothing but pain and suffering along with a strong history of intolerance. If a theocratic society is something you are looking for then I suggest you take up study on the subject. You'll find such wonderful things such as the inquisition, the salem witch trials, The execution of homosexuals in both muslim and christian countries, genocide and so on...As for our country, it was formed on secular reasoning and free inquiry. I recommend you spend some time reading Thomas pain and Thomas Jefferson to start. These two fine gentlemen were the most influential players in both the American and French revolution and were in no way Christian; as a matter of fact they abhorred christianity.


Haha, you sure that this country wasn't founded on religious values? That's why Harvard and Yale Universities were started as colleges for training pastors, right? That's why every town in MA has a 1st Congregational Church, because every time a town was formed they built a church. That's why MA towns had a religious tax that would go to pay for the pastors salary, right? That's why founding fathers like George Washington continually mention God in their writings (if you actually read their journals), that's why the Official hymn of the United States Navy is 'Eternal Father, Strong to save', that's why Navy ships have an evening prayer every night, even to this day. That's why the Congress has a chaplain who prays before each opening, right?

This is no way to demean your beliefs, or non-beliefs, if you are an atheist. I respect whatever you believe and you have that right to believe what you want. However America's history is so engrained with religious references and symbols (everywhere you look), from our documents to our institutions and buildings, that to try and claim America wasn't founded with religious values is laughable and very delusional.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Especially on the anniversary of D-Day, when every man woman and child were deeply religious. Im sure every black,white,..Catholic,Jew,Christian that braved that War would disagree with yall....thats all will say....not even worth my time.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

7costanza said:


> As for the other liberal in wolfs clothing above


I believe this is directed at me because I still think it's hilarious that you continue to use that term as though it applies and as though I give a shit.



> .....we are talking about a school that prayed....then some cunts come along join that school knowing they pray and complain


Unless I am wrong on this it's a public institution correct? So that means it's a school that shouldn't be praying (no matter the religion/reason) in the first place since there is a distinct separation of Church and State since the building and faculty are paid for by taxpayer's money. I agree that such groups are annoying as fuck but oh well they have legal precedent. Complaining for the sake of complaining because 'those people' are complaining is pointless.

With that all said the student himself decided to say the prayer. Whoopie do. He is well within his right to conduct his speech however he wants, but I still think its overly dramatic and eye roll inducing.

Side note: I say all of the above as a Christian who did go to a Parochial school where prayer was an every day part of life. Do I wish to see such a thing in a public school? Of course not



> ...to me its like moving next to a gun range and then crying about the noise.


No it's not...at all 



> Personally im fuckin sick and tired of change this change that all to accomadate the few athiests...we are a nation founded under God..


Yes allowing other Americans to hold their beliefs in the same regard as the ones we have is a terrible fucking thing


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

SPQR said:


> Condescending to whom? The religious? Well I'm sorry, but not a day goes by where I don't have to be bombarded with nonsense about "religious" values as if I'm somehow living my life in a manner that is not up to par with the majority of society. My opinion may be offensive to some but I claim the right to keep and express them as I see fit.


Yeah, really condescending to the religious. Exactly.

You make it seem like the local priest is knocking on your door daily, telling you you're a bad catholic. Be an atheist all you want, that's fine, I won't judge. The beauty of this country is that the 1st amendment allows us to practice our own beliefs... But watch your fucking mouth when referring to whom I worship. Show the same respect I'd show you about your religious beliefs, and don't belittle those that choose to believe and worship God.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I am just sick of all of this PC BULLSHIT in this country, and it has gotten worse since
the asshole moved into our house in DC.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

kwflatbed said:


> I am just sick of all of this PC BULLSHIT in this country, and it has gotten worse since
> the asshole moved into our house in DC.


It's pretty bad for a while and I don't see it getting any better


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

So simple question ...did you vote for Obama? You have made a few comments that would obviously make me think your a lib...Im betting you did...twice.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

7costanza said:


> So simple question ...did you vote for Obama? You have made a few comments that would obviously make me think your a lib...Im betting you did...twice.


I didn't in either election.

I honestly appreciate your comments in most threads and agree with about 90% of what you say, but when it comes to public schools I do not want a religious precedent set. Look at what is going on in other western countries to see what happens when you stroll down that slippery slope. Keep religion (all religion) out of public schools imo.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> I didn't in either election.
> 
> I honestly appreciate your comments in most threads and agree with about 90% of what you say, but when it comes to public schools I do not want a religious precedent set. Look at what is going on in other western countries to see what happens when you stroll down that slippery slope. Keep religion (all religion) out of public schools imo.


What other western countries? Western Europe has become extremely secularized.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Yeah, really condescending to the religious. Exactly.
> 
> You make it seem like the local priest is knocking on your door daily, telling you you're a bad catholic. Be an atheist all you want, that's fine, I won't judge. The beauty of this country is that the 1st amendment allows us to practice our own beliefs... But watch your fucking mouth when referring to whom I worship. Show the same respect I'd show you about your religious beliefs, and don't belittle those that choose to believe and worship God.


 I grew up in church, literally. Mom was the "adopted daughter" of my pastor. He was her pastor when she was a little girl and worked with him till she ended up coming to Boston to his new church. Big part of my life, entire childhood really, and his comments didn't remotely offend me.

You can't make anyone respect your religion. Shit as much as whats said on here about Muslims, how can you even demand it? Who gives a shit if he calls him the little magic man, or wizard, or a fairy tale. How does that effect you? For a lot of people that's what it is to them.

You start defacing my church or property, harass me, that's one thing. Other then that, why get butt hurt over it?


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Joel98 said:


> What other western countries? Western Europe has become extremely secularized.


That was poor wording on my part.

Look at the problems Britain and France are having with their large Islamic populations. Their strict secular laws are being fought tooth and nail. Don't be surprised to the see the same happen in the US soon so I worry about a legal precedent being set now that will hurt us later.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Other then that, why get butt hurt over it?


This


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

SPQR said:


> I couldn't care less what people believe so long as the LEAVE IT AT HOME! There are more than enough hours in the day to talk to your magic man in the sky on your own time.


That's it, I declare a fatwa for insulting the magic man.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

HuskyH-2 said:


> I grew up in church, literally. Mom was the "adopted daughter" of my pastor. He was her pastor when she was a little girl and worked with him till she ended up coming to Boston to his new church. Big part of my life, entire childhood really, and his comments didn't remotely offend me.
> 
> You can't make anyone respect your religion. Shit as much as whats said on here about Muslims, how can you even demand it? Who gives a shit if he calls him the little magic man, or wizard, or a fairy tale. How does that effect you? For a lot of people that's what it is to them.
> 
> You start defacing my church or property, harass me, that's one thing. Other then that, why get butt hurt over it?


You're right, I shouldn't get butt hurt over it, but it's become the new "progressive thing", to insult Catholics/Christians religion, and I'm seeing it all the time. The PC bus doesn't stop at the church, it's drives by and stops at Temple, and Mosques. It's ok for everyone to insult Catholicism or Christianity, but God forbid something negative is said about atheism or Islam, then you become the most anti-Semitic caveman in the state.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> You're right, I shouldn't get butt hurt over it, but it's become the new "progressive thing", to insult Catholics/Christians religion, and I'm seeing it all the time. The PC bus doesn't stop at the church, it's drives by and stops at Temple, and Mosques. It's ok for everyone to insult Catholicism or Christianity, but God forbid something negative is said about atheism or Islam, then you become the most anti-Semitic caveman in the state.


I hear ya. it's not applied across the board.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> That was poor wording on my part.
> 
> Look at the problems Britain and France are having with their large Islamic populations. Their strict secular laws are being fought tooth and nail. Don't be surprised to the see the same happen in the US soon so I worry about a legal precedent being set now that will hurt us later.


I hear ya, but you can't compare Christianity to Islam, it is like comparing apples and oranges....or more like comparing Pineapples to grapes.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

SPQR said:


> I couldn't care less what people believe so long as the LEAVE IT AT HOME! There are more than enough hours in the day to talk to your magic man in the sky on your own time...If this kid had been a muslim and began praising allah then there would be many people singing a different tune.


Others have sugarcoated trying to explain how you were condescending. Let me put it this way, don't piss on my shoes and tell me its raining. You're fucking lying when you claim not to be condescending. Bet it felt good to put people who believe in GOD down as simple little children who believe in the tooth fairy. Well, I'll not argue with you about the existance of GOD, I will show you the courtesy you have shown those who believe. GO FUCK YOURSELF!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Herrdoktor said:


> I didn't in either election.
> 
> I honestly appreciate your comments in most threads and agree with about 90% of what you say, but when it comes to public schools I do not want a religious precedent set. Look at what is going on in other western countries to see what happens when you stroll down that slippery slope. Keep religion (all religion) out of public schools imo.


Where is the FREEDOM OF RELIGEON?????? Liberals are always about tolerance but are the least tolerant of all!1 It's a mental defect. Seek help.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

grn3charlie said:


> Where is the FREEDOM OF RELIGEON?????? Liberals are always about tolerance but are the least tolerant of all!1 It's a mental defect. Seek help.


First off freedom of religion is perfectly fine in our society. Ask your pastor/priest that last time they paid taxes. 

Also its perfectly find that this kid did the prayer on his own. It's not OK if the school pre-planned it. You cannot (more importantly should not) have school sanctioned prayer in any taxpayer funded institution.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Herrdoktor said:


> First off freedom of religion is perfectly fine in our society. Ask your pastor/priest that last time they paid taxes.
> 
> Also its perfectly find that this kid did the prayer on his own. It's not OK if the school pre-planned it. *You cannot (more importantly should not) have school sanctioned prayer in any taxpayer funded institution*.


Sorry, but that is freedom FROM religeon.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

grn3charlie said:


> Where is the FREEDOM OF RELIGEON?????? Liberals are always about tolerance but are the least tolerant of all!1 It's a mental defect. Seek help.


Agreed, the moment you disagree with them you are hateful and bigoted.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

I must be one racist mo-fo


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

grn3charlie said:


> Sorry, but that is freedom FROM religeon.


No it's ensuring a separation of church and state.

Its a basic tenant of our country


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

The key term is tax funded institution not school. 

The same idea would apply to a post office


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Aaand we're locked. We'll all have to agree to disagree on religion. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

